

iTunes 10.2.1 fails to decode MP3 files properly - tszyn
http://blog.szynalski.com/2011/03/16/itunes-10-2-1-fails-to-decode-mp3-files-properly/

======
DarkShikari
Is he sure that the iTunes output isn't just delayed by a small amount? This
problem is common due to the nature of the MDCT in MP3 decoding, and while
technically wrong, doesn't actually cause noticeable distortion (obviously).

